# apple® iPod™ Interface for the 2007 Nissan Altima



## AngelG626 (Apr 24, 2007)

I have been searching online for an apple® iPod™ Interface for Nissan 2007 Altima 2.5 SL with sat radio but have had no luck in finding one. Does anyone know of any interfaces out there that work the the Nissan 2007 Altima 2.5 SL with sat radio.


----------

